# How long should I have to wait for my p45



## ci1

Hi all, I got let go from my job this day 5 weeks ago and was told that any money owed to me would be sent along with my P45 by post.

I still have received neither. I started a new job on Monday and they're looking for my P45.

I have called my old job and the finance guy is on holidays and my old boss is not replying to me (not a big surprise)

where do I stand now, someone said I can report them to Revenue but I don't want to go down that road in case they become difficult and don't send my cheque (even though I have it in writing that they would)

any ideas / suggestions ???

thanks,


----------



## ClubMan

Any use?


----------



## Joe1234

I would personally expect to wait no longer than 2 weeks after my last pay day, but 5 weeks is far too excessive.  At this stage I would contact revenue.  It seems that you have not got your last pay cheque either.  how often did the old job pay you?  Why have they not paid all your wages yet?


----------



## Armada

Could there be a chance your old employer submitted it via Ros and did not send you a copy of  the it? Check with Revenue.


----------



## Joe1234

Armada said:


> Could there be a chance your old employer submitted it via Ros and did not send you a copy of  the it? Check with Revenue.



Even so, they are obliged yo issue it to the employee.


----------



## ci1

Thanks for the replies.

I got onto the girl in HR and told her that I'd have no choice but to get on to Revenue if it wasn't sent.  She had no idea that I had not been looked after and was quite annoyed with the finance & management team.

My P45 and cheque got couriered to me the next day.

The reason they didn't pay me when I left is because I brought a bullying complaint to HR and and was fired 2 hours later, was given a months notice which they told me I was not required to work so I left that day.

But all sorted now, thanks.


----------



## purpeller

You were fired for bringing a bullying complaint?!  That's disgraceful.  I hope you took the matter further.


----------



## ClubMan

I agree - if you were actually fired for bringing a complaint then you could well have grounds for unfair dismissal. If you were working there less than a year maybe not though. See here:

Unfair Dismissals

Did you get your _P45 _yet?


----------



## ci1

yeh, the day after I called my p45 was sent out to me by motorbike courier.

I was there 8 months, I rang the the employment tribunal, campaign againts bullying, rights commission...not a leg to stand on. Had to be there a year and a day.  
Even though I had a contract its not worth the paper its written on.

I even explained to them that I got no written or verbal warnings, and he had no one present when he terminated my employment and still no rights.

so no much else I can do to be honest.  

I've got a new job now and I'm happy and relieved that I'm out of there, it was horrible place anyway, and I have never met so many unhappy people that hate working there.

so will just put it down to experience, this things are sent to test us.  

thanks for the replies

C.


----------



## ClubMan

Yes - not much protection for employees before they have served a year unfortunately.


----------



## ci1

Yeap, its just typical of this country.

I've been working and paying tax since I was 16, exactly 16 years now.  Never been sacked, been in all my jobs for 6+ years and they'll do nothing for me when I'm being treated unfairly.

Its just so unfair, but thats life.


----------

